# Where to buy a reasonably priced, quality soap log mold?



## glenolam (Jun 16, 2010)

I've searched the past 6 pages of this particular forum, but I'm having an issue digesting the mounds of info - I haven't found a thread which fits my question.

Where can I get a decent log mold that isn't going to break my (small!) bank account?  I understand that it's not cheap to buy molds, but I also don't want to spend $75 on one.  I make 4 pound batches, btw.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 17, 2010)

I recently bought these but didn't want to post anything about them before using them a couple of times.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/dccinc21648

This guy is just starting out makeing soap molds, and altough they're not (yet) 100% perfect they are in my experience pretty good.
He made me a custom order and the lids and dividers were slightly off, but usable.
The soap logs come out easily, the molds are light in weight, don't warp, can be taken apart totally and that's a big space saver and they're so easy to clean.
Only suitable for CP though cause they're made out of pvc.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

So you just use rubber bands to old this mold in place?  Do you use a liner (his site says you don't have to, but that makes me worry)?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope, no liner and not needed at all  :wink: Everything fits tightly so there's hardly any pressure on the rubber bands.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh I saw those!  I also like that he offers 50 soap dishes for 59 bucks.  That's not bad at all.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 17, 2010)

I got some for free, they're really nice.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone purchased from this site or person?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/41781022/wo ... -5-lb-loaf

The same vendor has items on ioffer.com - has anyone purchased from that site?


----------



## SoapJunkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Well.. if you're willing to go a bit bigger or a bit smaller, these are options:

http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/ ... t=2&page=1

http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/ ... t=2&page=1


----------



## glenolam (Jun 18, 2010)

Those two are a little expensive for me.  I'm doing this as a hobby and not selling my soaps so I really don't want to spend more than $30.

The link I posted above has offered to sell me one of those wooden loaf molds (4lb loaf) w/removable sides, plus a soap cutter w/soap knife for $35 (incl shipping).  Does anyone think that sounds like a bad idea?  To me, it seems very reasonable.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 18, 2010)

The $35 set only sounds reasonable to me if you actually need all that other stuff and if you already have an effective method of lining the box.  Personally I wouldn't fool with a wooden mould that didn't come with a silicone liner.  I've wasted too much time, money, and patience trying to fashion a liner myself just because I already had the "perfect box". 

I have two of the 2.7 moulds from upland and like them very much.  They are soooo easy.  FYI-they don't come with the rubber bands anymore, there are wing nut screws on each side of the box and they come completely apart.  

What about a couple of those silicone log moulds on wsp site?  From what I've seen they're out of stock all the time, tho.  I think they're only like $13 each...


----------



## SoapJunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Those two are a little expensive for me.  I'm doing this as a hobby and not selling my soaps so I really don't want to spend more than $30.
> 
> The link I posted above has offered to sell me one of those wooden loaf molds (4lb loaf) w/removable sides, plus a soap cutter w/soap knife for $35 (incl shipping).  Does anyone think that sounds like a bad idea?  To me, it seems very reasonable.



I'm doing this as a hobby as well and am not willing to pay outrageous costs.... however, I'd sooner pay $45 to someone who has been in business for years and built a reputation, than $30 to someone just starting off and selling 'less than perfect' products.   I guess you have to decide which is more important to you - price or quality.

(this is nothing personal against the seller you mention dagmar)


----------



## agriffin (Jun 24, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I got some for free, they're really nice.



Oh good to know!  I might have to get some...

I've been making some myself out of trim and it is a PITA staining/sanding...blah blah blah... 

So I might need to try his!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 2, 2010)

I just wanted to update that I did buy the mold and cutter from Toughtimbers.  I figured I would give it a try - the worst that could happen is I get a crappy mold/cutter...

It actually turned out very nice!  I haven't used the cutter yet, but will do so tonight.  The mold has the two longer length sides on hinges so it made unmolding my log so easy to do!  The mold didn't leak at all (the soap did leak onto the mold, but that was because of my poor lining job); the hinged sides are held to the end peices by two wooden pegs, which made the log quite nice to look at.  It also included a lid.

I purchased the items on June 20th and received them on the 25th - the wooden mold/cutter smelled really good, too!

Here's some pictures - I made Sage and Cinnamon and sprinkled dried sage and crushed cinnamon sticks on the top.  I attempted to make a green swirl batch, but I know I definitely did it at too light a trace.  It still looks and smells lovely, though:


----------



## agriffin (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice!  Thanks for letting us know it's a good mold.  Be sure to tell us about the cutter.  Your soap looks beautiful!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks!

I have no experience with cutters to begin with, but this one worked A-OK.  The blade cut the log smoothly and easily and clean up was a snap!

The only trouble I did have was that a few chuncks of the cinnamon on top of the soap got pressed down the sides of the bars as I cut.  But I imagine that if I made soap with nothing hard on top that wouldn't be a problem!


----------

